# Applet --> PHP --> Applet



## r74 (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo Forum

Das Problem: Sobald in meinem Applet ein bestimmter Button gedrückt wird, baut das Applet einen String zusammen. Der String soll einer PHP-Seite übergeben werden. Die PHP-Seite bearbeitet diesen String und soll ihn wieder ans Applet zurückgeben.

Ich habe im Internet gegoogelt, bin aber nur auf "einseitige" Lösungen gestossen. Es wird dort entweder nur der Weg Applet --> PHP oder PHP --> Applet vorgestellt (was allerdings beides bei mir nicht einwandfrei funktionierte). Bei mir sollte wie beides in einem vereint sein. Wobei die Rückgabe des Strings erst erfolgen kann, wenn dessen Bearbeitung abgeschlossen ist.

Dieses Hinundher (Applet --> PHP --> Applet) wäre nicht einmalig sondern findet immer wieder nach dem Druck auf den bestimmten Button statt.

Weiss jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## agentone (16. Jun 2010)

Das Applet öffnet einfach eine Verbindung zu dem PHP-Skript (URL#openConnection) und übergibt in der URL (?param=value) oder im POST-Teil irgendwelche Daten. Das PHP-Skript liest diese dann mithilfe der globalen Arrays $_GET und $_POST aus, wertet es aus und schreibt dann was über den Befehl echo zurück, was das Applet über read*-Methoden auslesen kann.

An sich also kein Problem...


----------



## r74 (16. Jun 2010)

@agentone: Es funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. Hatte irgendwie das Gefühl ich selbst müsste etwas tun, um die Antwort des PHP abzuwarten. Dem ist nicht so, der DataInputStream() scheint das von sich aus zu erledigen...


----------

